# Specialized P2 or Hardrock Comp?



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Looking for a new bike. Might get rid of my Diamondback and pick up a new one. I was debating between Specialized and Kona. I think I will go specialized. Now, which one is better for dirt jumping(not huge ones, just small ones) and street? Any input is great, thanks so much. 

EDIT: Its a P2 Cromo. I'm about 5'10. Thanks.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

the p2 is built for dirt jumping and riding street. the hardrock is made for light xc and neighborhood rides and won't stand up to the rigors of dirt jumping. a bike not built for dirt jumping will break on big or small jumps...it DOESN'T matter. plus, the geometry of a dirt jumper will help in iproving your dirt jumping and street skills as opposed to using a bike that isn't geometrically built for dj and street. so P2!


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot Sandy. Now, when it says L(Large) what size would that be considered? 18"?

Our local bike shop is beside a building that got burnt down, so they are having a fire sale, and a lot of Specialized, Konas, Cannondales, Garyfishers etc on sale for cheap. I hope I can get there in time for the P2 Cromo.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Smasher! said:


> Thanks a lot Sandy. Now, when it says L(Large) what size would that be considered? 18"?
> 
> Our local bike shop is beside a building that got burnt down, so they are having a fire sale, and a lot of Specialized, Konas, Cannondales, Garyfishers etc on sale for cheap. I hope I can get there in time for the P2 Cromo.


Dirt Jumpers are intended to have really low out-of-the-way seats, so the typical frame measurement of the seat tube (18") doesn't apply. A "Large" in a dirt jumper refers more to top tube length which translates into how "roomy" the bike feels between you knees and your bars.

For example, look at the chart for sizing of the TRANSITION Trail Or Park:
http://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_TOP.cfm


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the chart. Helped a lot.

If I was debating between a P2 or a Kona Shred, which would you go for? I am on a little bit of a budget, but not terribly.

My Dad believes that all bikes are the same. Some have different parts, but most are the same. My only decent bike I have owned is my current 2009 Diamondback Response Comp. Which has been breaking on me contently. Would a Shred or P2 hold up better to urban and DJ? I busted a BB, the rear cassette, chain, currently had my rear rim re spoked due to 2 broken spokes....etc.

Thanks guys, so much help.

Edit: I should also add in. I'm about 215lbs and about 5'10, maybe 5'11 now.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

What's your Dad into, is he into fishing or something? If so tell him that to me all fishing rods are the same!
For people who are serious about riding, or do a specific kind of riding rather than just an alternate mode of trasnsport then you soon find that all bikes certainly are not the same. Small changes in geometry can make quite a difference as can the components a bike is made of.

Sorry I'm not entirely relevant to your question but you know there is even a forum for people that love torches (it's called candlepower forums or something). I only came across it the other day while researching a torch I was planning on buying, it just illustrates that you can get technical about anything really or if it's not all that relevant to you then it doesn't matter (ie your Dad and bikes) because you'd still be happy with what you've got.

I'm not particularly familiar with the Shred or P2, allthough from what I know they would probably both be good bikes. Another option to consider would be a Giant STP.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Smasher! said:


> Thanks for the chart. Helped a lot.
> 
> If I was debating between a P2 or a Kona Shred, which would you go for? I am on a little bit of a budget, but not terribly.
> 
> ...


First of all I suggest you go with single speed. There will be less repairs.

I'd say your Diamond Back Response Comp and the Kona Shred are pretty comparable geometry and maybe parts wise. The P2 is more dirt jump specific (with lower seat tube). With its taller seat tube and longer chainstays, the Shred is more of a beefed up regular mountain bike geometry than a dirt jump specific geo. It's described as: _"Shred is our crossover out-of-bounds, dirt jump and all round mountain bike bruiser_.

"[/I] https://www.bikesale.com/2010-kona-shred.aspx
Diamond Back Response Comp:









2010 Kona Shred:









The Eastern Nighttrain on the other hand is extremely dirt jump/urban specific (with a very BMX-y feel ) . If your Dad likes bargains, they are half off on JensonUSA.com








https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+09.aspx?sc=FRGL


----------

